# Starting a new obedience class tomorrow!



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I am a little nervous. I have previously done puppy classes with Freddy and they went fine, but this is all new. Its a clicker training class working towards the bronze good citizen award.

Tips anyone? 

I have been told to bring lots of small high value treats like hot dog that I have easy access to, I am even worrying about what to put the hot dog in so that I can easily access it!

Not that I'm a worrier or anything! :laugh:


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

I am three weeks in now on my obedience course, sorry! Freddy's obedience course 

He is doing really well. He is actually the oldest in the class, most of the other members are young puppies or 8/9 month olds. He seems to be picking things up really quickly and is eager to please me (for some hot dog sausage!)

It just shows, you are never too old to learn new tricks.

I have to say, also, that he is a lot more attentive to me and his walking on the lead has improved, although I still get the occasional tug to sniff some random lamp post 

Oh and with regard to my earlier post, I found an excellent bag/pouch on amazon that I would highly recommend for the "distribution" of treats! Its a Mikki Training Deluxe Treat Bag - cost £6.45, but well worth the money


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

It's good to hear that Freddy's enjoying his clicker training. The place I used to take Bertie to used this method of training and he responded really well to it. I did find myself all fingers and thumbs in the beginning trying to hold his lead in one hand the clicker in the other and give the treat straight after I'd clicked!

Clare and Bertie


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

do you have an old bumbag, if not you can get cheep ones out the £1 shop you can put them in that,


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

Freddy passed his Bronze good citizen award this morning. When we got all the way through to "stay on a lead for one minute" bit and he passed, I could have cried. I was so relieved!

I am such a proud mum today.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Well done!! Just read your post and i was going to suggest the mikki treat bag its great isnt it!


----------



## Dexter1011 (Aug 28, 2011)

Well done to both of you. Dexter is working towards his bronze and is the youngest in the group - one dog is 12 years old. It amazes me when they leave their dogs and go out the room and all the dogs stay in the same place. Dexter really enjoys the classes and gets so excited when we go. He was very good finding the hankerchief with my scent.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Well done Freddie 

I have done a couple of clicker courses with Molly and she has loved it!


----------



## baking mama (Jul 11, 2010)

DONNA said:


> Well done!! Just read your post and i was going to suggest the mikki treat bag its great isnt it!


Yes, its been fab. The only problem I once had was, as I was bending over to give Freddy his treat, one of the other dogs on the course got loose from its owner and managed to get his whole nose and mouth into my pouch of hot dog sausages and practically polished the lot off ....


----------

